# Ruger Deerfield 44 mag



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been wanting one of these for years so this week I bid on one at Gunbroker and won. The owner said he bought it new and has shot less than 2 boxes of shells. He is 73 and decided to sell a few of his guns since he has no one to pass them to. My hunting buddy has one and has killed numerous deer and hogs with his. Good swamp gun.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

It's a great swamp gun, I have been using one for many years [marlin and a rossi], shot a big deer at 125 yrds. compleat passthrough and DRT.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Received my Ruger this week and decided to put a scope on it since my eyes ain't what they once were. Shot it yesterday and it took me 8 shots to zero it at 50 yards. Recoil was almost nonexistent nothing like my 308.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I shoot 300grn jacketed soft points through mine , usually 60yrd shots (the one feeder) during gun season ,if not tagged out during bow..... love the gun , retired others due to weight.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I shoot the Hornady LeveRevolution in mine. Hardly no recoil.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Dang, I wanted one of them for years. Congratulations on a neat buy.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one that I have had for about a year that is magazine fed. A couple weeks ago I stumbled into an older one that is tube fed. The magazine fed rifle is very picky on ammo. It seems the slower burning powders do much better than the fast burning pistol powders in regards to cycling. But they are very fun and great eifles.


----------

